# Impossible claim



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Say it real fast and low, "roi based on highest priced competitors model and using two different priced utility service."


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I did some recessed 6" incandesent retro fits with LED lamps and wondered why they need a heat sink.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

yesterday on a radio station (1210) they said installing solar was a three year ROI.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Dnk, Was it lightfair? Did you see the NALMCO booth? If not for my other trips, I would have been there. Hopefully, I'll make it to Vegas next year. 
They need to come up with modular replacement LED strips in the fixtures. Most on the market right now, are disposable. The driver is replaceable and that is about it. Once the LM70 is reached, the entire fixture will need to be replaced. 
The salesman are liars.
"According to NLPIP, when replacing the pole-mounted HPS streetlights on a one-mile section of collector road with the LED or induction streetlights used in the study, it would take twice as many of the pole-mounted LED or induction streetlights to meet the lighting criteria as defined in RP-8-00."


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> Hey Dnk, Was it lightfair?


No the Light Fair is the 17th of this month. I am going to that, also.

Tx for the PM's, they sound like BS to me too.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Is he using PG&E's highest tier residential rate? I'm really surprised at how expensive it is. It's 40.3 cents per kWh.  Unbelievable but true. 

http://www.pge.com/tariffs/tm2/pdf/ELEC_SCHEDS_E-1.pdf


That's what this guy Elton Sherwin did with CFL savings claim that was too hard to swallow. He allocated the energy usage by light bulb to the highest tier rate he's paying, NOT the "average/kWh" billed on his bill, at 32 cents/kWh sigh. 
http://www.energyhousepublishing.com/uploads/2/7/6/8/2768547/lighting_presentation_v10-1.pdf


----------

